# Almost classical....



## violin maniac (Oct 5, 2008)

I just was browsing youtube for classical covers of pop culture tunes.... And I found this:






I was stunned. I've never heard a cover of a song like Sweet Child o' Mine that could be so relatable and special to someone like.... me.

Incredible, really. Just a pure and total shock.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Hehe -- a lot of people don't realize how melodic metal music can be. They think it's just about the testosterone.

I am reminded of a weird album I once heard of Black Sabbath songs sung by monks as Gregorian chants. Surprising at first, you could not tell these were not authentic chants unless you happened to know the songs to begin with. 

Then again it wasn't so surprising since the Sabb's music was often modal and used a lot of fifths rather than anything that would let our more modern ears know if it's major or minor. The ocassional use of the augmented fourth or tritone (the devil's interval) destroyed the illusion a little. I think it's pretty amazing they would have used this interval instinctively to sound evil. Surely they didn't know much music theory at the time the pieces were written. I wish I knew the name of that album, but I thought it mostly a novelty that would wear off quickly.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*violin, piano*

My son introduced real good instruments in his songs...

It is almost classical.

Enjoy it and please leave some comments.

[yt]\



[/yt]

Thank you

a proud father.

Martin Pitchon


----------

